# More complex Geometry in SketchUp



## SketchUp Guru (12 Mar 2008)

I just post this on the blog. Thought someone might be interested.


----------



## Slim (12 Mar 2008)

Very impressive Dave. I wouldn't know where to begin if I was presented with that. I'm sure that will be useful for the future.


----------



## archiphile (25 Mar 2008)

As a professional draftsman who uses both SU and a program called Revit Architecture that is a fantastic post...great work.


----------



## Philly (25 Mar 2008)

Like it! Very smart,
Philly


----------

